# VOTE - HAUNTED BUNNY HALLOWEEN CONTEST



## HoneyPot (Oct 23, 2007)

[align=center]*







**It's Almost Halloween!
Who's going to be the 
Haunted Bunny Winner?!

See all the entries below
Choose carefully - you only get ONE vote
*(Mods and Admins will not be voting)

*Vote for the # in the voting section above

The winner will be announed on 
**Halloween Day

*






ENTRIES

*# 1 - JadeIcing's Zoo Crew
*






*#2 - Slavetoabunny's Sparky*






*#3 - SnowyShiloh's Cinnabun
*




*#4 - TK Bunnies' Bud & Teacup*






*#5 - Montana's Macey
*






*#6 - JimD's Benji
*






*#7 - Hazel-Mom's Hazel & White Chocolate*






*#8 - Lord Thumper
*






*#9 - Roxie*






*#10 - Gabby
*






*#11 - ellisian's Hope
*






*#12 - lalena2148's Drizzle (aka Bunnicula



)*






*#13 - Leaf's Skeet
*






*#14 - naturestee's Fey & Sprite
*




*#15 - naturestee's Oberon*





*#16 - naturestee's Mocha (aka Princess)
*




*#17 - naturestee's Loki 
(aka Playboy Bun... lookout ladies..)
*




*#18 - swanlake's Fred
*






*#19 - Phinnsmommy's Phinn & Cleo
*






*#20 - Tonyshuman's Tony*






*#21 - jupiterannette's Cami
*






*#22 - gwhoosh's Rilee*






*#23 - Bracon*






*#24 - kellyjade's Bumblebun & Ladybun 
(aka Sophie & Apollo)
*






*#25 - Snuggy's Mom's Snuggy*






*#26 - Roxie's Buddy*






*#27 - Haley's Mr. Tumnus
*






*#28 - ellisian's Harvey
*






*#29 - Sooska's Buttercup
*




[/align]


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 26, 2007)

:biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd vote for..............





ALL OF THEM!!!! They're so cute!


----------



## TK Bunnies (Oct 27, 2007)

*WOW!! Now that was hard!!!*


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh man......I was really struggling to make a choice - then I realized - I can't vote - I'm a mod.

That's good - 'cause I couldn't pick...

PHEW!

Peg


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 27, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh man......I was really struggling to make a choice - then I realized - I can't vote - I'm a mod.
> 
> That's good - 'cause I couldn't pick...
> 
> ...



I had one all picked out, but then I, too, realized I wasn't allowed to vote !


----------

